# Can we get a list of all the groups on FA that have already been created?



## anthroguy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think this is important so that we don't have copies of different groups, like what has already happened with straight furs and American furs.  Send me links of groups I haven't listed yet so that I can organize them.

Any group, with the exception of those in the Forums Only section, can be accessed by visiting furaffinity.net/user/groupgoeshere (with groupgoeshere being replaced with the name of the group, with the exception of the ~ symbol before the group name).  

~ -HyenaDen-
~ 360Furries
~ 420Furs

~ AAMP
~ ACEO-Trading
~ ACTfuronair
~ ADLM_Daily_Spotlight
~ African_American_Furs
~ Aggressive_Furs
~ AIRFORCEfurs
~ Airsoft-Furs
~ alabamafurs
~ AlaskanFurs
~ AlbaFurs
~ AlbertaFurries
- AmericanFur
~ american_furs
~ androgyny
~ AndroidOS
~ Anime_Furs
~ Anti-Drama_Llama_Movement
~ Apophysis_user
- Arabfurs
~ Argentinafurs
~ Arizona-Furs
~ arkansasfurs
~ ARMYfurs
~ Asafurs
~ asexual_furry
~ Asians
~ assassinscreedfurs
~ AtheistFurs
~ austria
~ AvianHouse
~ AviationFurs

~ BabyfurArtist
~ Babyfurs_United
~ BalloonWolves
~ bavarianfurs
~ bcfurries
~ BeastKings---Pride_of_Lions
~ BeetlejuiceFans
~ bellylovers
~ BetterBowserClub
~ BirminghamFurGroup
~ bisexual_furs
~ BJD
~ BlackFurs
~ BlueFurs
~ Boliviafurs
~ Bottomless
~ bottomlessgirls
~ BowserFan
~ Brasil
~ BrotherhoodofWerebears
~ Brother_luv
~ BrownFurs
~ Bunnies
~ Bunnyfoxes_United

~ C-boys_of_FA
~ californiafurs
~ CanadianFurs
~ Canids
~ CarnivoreFurs
~ carolinafurs
~ CatsOfFA
~ ccfurs
~ Ceara
~ CEOfurs
~ CGFurs
~ Cheesecakelovers
~ Chevroletfurs
~ CHIBI_furs
~ Child_Of_Sound
~ chilefurs
~ chnfur
~ chocolatefurs
~ Christian-Furs
~ chubby_furs_forever
~ CIFA
~ Clan-of-Werewolves
~ classicalenthusiasts
~ CleanArtist
~ coastguardfurs
~ Collies_United
~ Colombiafur
~ ColoradoFurs
~ Communistfurs
~ composers
~ confederatefurs
~ Confuzzled
~ ConnecticutFurs
~ consolemodderz
~ CoonhoundFurries
~ CostaRicaFurs
~ Cows-of-FA
~ Creative_Furs
~ CroatianFurs
~ CubLovers
~ Cub_Luvers
~ CuriousCreatorsClub
~ CutePatrol

~ D20
~ Dalmatians
~ DancerFurs
~ DancingFurriesLabel
~ DanishFurs
~ Dark_Art_Furs
- DCFF
~ Dependent_Furs
~ demfurs
~ Desert_Knights
~ Diaper-Fur
~ diaper_furries
~ DirtyFurs
~ Dirty_Furs_4WD_Team
~ DiscordianFurs
~ dnb_lovers
~ Doberman_Pinscher_Furs
~ Dominant_Furs
~ DruidFurs
~ DSFurs
~ DubstepFurs

- earthlingfurs
~ EasternFurMeets
~ eastpafurs
~ Electronic_Furs
~ Enigma-Furs
~ Equines
~ EstonianFurs
~ EuropeanFurs
~ ExperimentalMusic

~ FA-Werewolf-Pack
~ FACCC
~ facebook
~ FAChakats
~ FAdragons
~ fahyenas
~ FApaws
~ FAPS
~ FASergal
~ FAUnited
~ FAZombies
~ FA_Glowstringers
~ FA_Hoofers
~ FA_Writers
~ Female
~ FemBoy
~ FeralFurs
~ Ferret_Furs
~ finlandfurs
~ fishfurs
~ FitnessAffinity
~ FLH
~ Floridafurs
~ FloridaKeysFurs
~ FordFurs
~ Fort_Wayne_Furs
~ FPC
~ FrancoFur
~ frenchfurs
~ FroogleArtistGuild
~ Fur-felines
~ furbuy
~ FurFright
~ Furientals
~ Furity
~ FurQuebec
~ Furries-against-noob-tubes
~ furries-from-outer-space
~ fursuitchannel
~ FurryDialogue
~ FurryFemmeFatale
~ furryfiesta
~ Furrymusicians
~ Furrypinos
~ FurrySingers
~ Furry_Libertarians
~ furry_musicians
~ fursfurchrist
~ furststate
~ Furs_around_Belgium
~ furs_of_faith
~ Fur_Fighters
~ Fur_punx_Unite

~ G-ShepSquad
- GanjaArmy
~ GassyGobblers
~ gayfurries
~ GayZombieFurrys
~ gearheadfurs
~ Geckos
~ GeorgiaFurs
~ germanfurs
~ Ghostbusters
~ GirlyFurs
~ Gleek_Furs
~ Glee_Furs
~ Glowfurs
~ Gold-Dragons
~ GOPFurs
~ GothFurs
~ GrayFurs
~ greenfield_IN-furs
~ GreenFurs

Buddy List for fa-groups

~ GreenlandFurs
~ Guild_of_Calamitous_Intent
~ GuineaPigFurs
- Guy_Fur

~ Habitat
~ HalloweenFurs
~ Hamfurs
~ HardcoreFurs
~ hawaiifurs
~ HDR
~ HealthCareFurs
~ HelpToImprove
~ HermFurs
~ Hesse_Furs
~ hetero_furry
- HipHopMilitia
~ History_Furs
~ hockeyfurs
~ Hollywood_Furs
~ HondaAcuraFurs
~ hooray_plushies
~ Hospitality_Furs
~ Howlers
~ huskiesoffa
~ HuskyClub-Fa
~ Hybrid_Furs
~ hypnofurs

~ I-luv-Tentacles
~ Icelandfurs
~ Idaho_Furs
~ IllinoisFurs
~ iLoveHipHop
~ iLoveYiff
~ indianafurs
~ InflatingFursSociety
~ iowafurs
~ Irken-Zim
~ IRuinedTheMagic
~ IsleOfYoshi
~ Israelifurs
~ Italianfurs
~ iwanttobeheard
~ I_H8Critique
~ i_hate_critique
~ I_Love_Critique
~ I_Love_GIMP
~ I_Love_Reggae
~ I_love_tea

~ Jackal_Connection
~ japanesefur
~ JapanFur
~ JDMfurs
~ JeepFurs
~ JerseyFurs
~ JewFurs
~ Juggalo_Furries
~ Juggler_Furs

~ Kangaroo_Mob
~ kansasfurs
- Kentuckyfurs
~ Killing-Time
~ Kingdom_Heart_Furs
~ KitsuneArchives
~ koreanfur

- Ladies-of-Pinup
~ Lamplight_Labs
~ LanternFurs
~ LaVeyanFurs
~ Lazy_Furs
~ leftfurdead
~ lesbianfurs
~ linux-furs
~ LithuanianFurries
~ Little_Monsters_Unite
~ Long-EarFurs
~ Longboardfurs
~ Louisiana_Furs
~ loyalfurs
~ Lutrinae-OTTAH
~ LuvThemCurves
~ LynxofFA

~ Macabre_Furs
~ MacFurs
~ macrofurries
~ MAD23
~ Maine_Furs
~ malaysia_furs
~ malefurs
~ Maltesefur
~ ManitobaFurs
~ Maroon-Steel-Furs
~ Married_Furries
~ MarylandFurs
~ Masochists_Of_FA
~ massfurs
~ MastersofFA
~ Mecha-Furs
~ memphis-furs
- Men-of-Pinup
~ MetalFurs
~ MetalFursUnited
~ metalheadfurs
~ Mexicanfurs
~ michiganfurs
~ midfur
~ Military-Furs
~ militaryspouses
~ Minas-Gerais
~ MinnesotaFurs
~ mississippifurs
~ missourifurs
~ missourisfurries
~ MitsubishiFurs
~ MNFurs
~ MobiansUnited
~ MonsterFurs
~ MonstersOfFA
~ MontanaFurs
~ MoparFurs
~ MormonFurries
~ Morphicon
~ mspaintfurs
~ MuscleGutFurs
~ MusicFur
~ muslim_furs
~ Mustelids
~ MX_furs

~ NavyField_Furs
~ Navyfurs
~ Nebraska_Furs
~ NEOfurs
~ neopets
~ NevadaFurs
~ NewBrunswickFurs
~ newcastlefurs
~ Newfoundlandfurs
~ NewHampshireFurs
~ newjerseyfurs
- NewYorkFurs
~ Nissan_Furs
~ nintendofurs
~ NLfurs
~ nmfurs
~ nocalfurs
~ nonfurs
~ nonononogunsonfa
~ nononononogunsonfa
~ nonotes
~ NorthwestFurs
~ norwayfurs
~ Norwegianfurs
~ notafoxclub
~ NotYiffy
~ NovaScotiaFurs
~ NRAfurs
~ NY_Furs
~ nzfurs

~ Ohiofurs
~ OklahomaFurs
~ Oldschoolgamers
~ OntarioFurs
~ Open_Arms
~ OperationOverlord
~ Opossums-of-FA
~ OrangeFurs
~ Order_Chiroptera
~ oregonfur
~ OregonFurs
~ orlandofurs
~ Outgoing_Furs
~ Overlooked
~ OzFurs
~ OzGamers

~ pacifier_furry
~ PaganFurs
~ Paintball_Furs
~ Pangolin_In_Pants
- Pansexual_Furry
~ Paraguayfurs
~ ParentFurs
~ ParkourFurs
~ PCfurs
~ peeweefans
~ Pennsylvania_Furs
~ Peru-furs
~ Phillyfurs
~ Photografurs
~ PhotographyFurs
~ pierced
~ PinkFurs
~ Pirates
~ Playful_Furs
~ playstation3furs
~ PMCfurs
~ Poets-Guild
~ poisonfurs
~ PokeCombatAcademy
~ PokemonFurries
~ pokestarrangers
~ PoliceFurs
~ polishfurs
~ Polyamorous

~ Portuguesefur
~ pow-mia
~ ProcrastinatorFurs
~ ProjectGirlLove
~ Protective_furs
- PS3furs
~ PSPfurs
~ Punkfurs
~ PurpleFurs
~ Purple_Collar_Club

- QatarFur

~ Rabbit-Breeders-Club
~ RailwayFurs
~ RainbowFurs
~ RainFurrest
~ Rawrschach
~ RBW
~ RealgangstersClub
~ RedFurs
~ RetrieversOfFA
~ Rhein-Furmeet
~ RhodeIslandFurs
~ ricanfurs
~ RMFC
~ Rockabillyfurs
~ RocketInc
~ rodentfurs
~ rottweilers
~ Rubber-Furs
~ RussFurs
~ Russian-Furs

~ S4LeagueFurs
~ sacfursdotcom
~ Sac_Furs
~ Salamanders
~ saopaulo
~ SardiniaFurs
~ SaskatchewanFurs
~ SaskFurries
~ ScaliesofFA
~ scat
~ Scent-Marks
~ sciencefurs
~ ScottishFur
~ SecondLife
~ SelfReliant_Furs
~ shamanfurs
~ Sharks-of-FA
~ ShutterShades
~ Shy_Furs
~ SKA_furz
~ SkunkFurs
~ Slaves_of_FA
~ SledPullersOfFa
~ SloFurs
~ snakekeepers
~ socalfurs
- SodaPups
~ SodaRoos
~ SoulEaterFurs
~ SoundStyles
~ Southdakotafurs
~ Spain
~ Species_X_Change
~ SpotCatsofFa
~ SquirrelsOfFA
~ SquishyFrogStudios
~ starbucksfurs
~ SteamFurries
~ steamfurs
~ SteampunkFurs
~ stockingsforfun
~ straightfurs
~ Straight_Furries
~ StuckFan
~ Studious_Furs
~ Subaru_Furs
~ Subeta
~ submissive_Furs
~ Survivor_Furs
~ SwaggaDawgs
~ SwedishFur
~ swissfurs
~ synthpopfurs

~ tacobellclub
~ TaiwanFur
~ TampaFurs
~ tattoo-artists
~ TeamRocket
~ Team_Magma_Furs
~ Team_TF
~ texas-furry
~ texasfurs
~ TF2furs
~ tf_furs
~The_furry_clan	
- The-Humbled-Option
~ TheBearDen
~ TheBeastsOfTheJungle
- TheFloridaFurs
~ TheFurryChat
~ TheJokerClub
~ TheMetamorKeepGuild
~ TheMogSquad
~ TheShowCaseClub
~ The_Chocobo_Cartel
~ The_Flock
~ The_Furry_Art_Academy
~ The_HuskyButt_Brotherhood
~ The_Rising_Dawn
~ The_Sex_College
~ thuringiafurs
~ TNFurs
~ Tolerant-Furs
~ TorontoFurs
~ ToyotaFurries
~ ToySoldiersUnite
~ TraditionalArtists
~ Traditional_Media
~ TransformersFanclub
~ transfurs
~ transgenderedfurs
~ TrekFurs-UFoP
~ Triangle_Furs	
~ TruckerFurs
~ Twitter
~ TWLOHAfurs

~ ukfurs
~ umbrella-corp
~ UnitedNations
~ United_Musclefurs
~ Uruguay
~ USMCfurs
~ Utah-Furs
~ UtahFurs

~ VAGfurs
~ vegetarianfurs
~ venezuelanfurs
~ Vermont_furs
~ vietfur
~ VietnameseFurries
~ VirginiaFurs
~ Virgin_Furs
~ Volvofurs
~ vore-furs

~ Wajas
~ WashingtonStateFurs
~ Waterworks
~ welovefelines
~ welshfurs
~ werefurs
~ WestPAfurs
~ WhiteFurs
~ Whoozfur
~ Wildlife_Warriors
~ Wisconsin_furs
~ Wowfurs
~ wrestling_furs
~ WritersBlock
~ wvfurs
~ wyomingfurs

~ XtremeSportFur

~ YakiFur
~ YellowFurs
~ yiffindor
~ Yoopers
~ yuri-genre

~ ZA-fur
~ Zebra_Fan
~ ZeldaFurs
~ ZeonFurs
~ Zombie-Furs
~ ZooFonics


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 6, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I think this is important so that we don't have copies of different groups, like what has already happened with Straight furs.  Send me some liinks so that I can make an organized list.


 I would say find the person who runs the Anti-Drama-Llama-Movement
they seem to be on the ball with some groups


----------



## Alstor (Jul 6, 2010)

360furs is now 360furries


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> 360furs is now 360furries


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 6, 2010)

There is no Delaware furry group


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 6, 2010)

_~snip~_


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> There is no Delaware furry group


Trolling fail, yes there is: http://www.furaffinity.net/furststate


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 6, 2010)

Teenfurs, tho it was banned under COPPA compliance.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 6, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> There is no Furry PS3 group


 Yes there is.

Also, an otter group.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 6, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Trolling fail, yes there is: http://www.furaffinity.net/furststate


 
What are you talking about anthroguy? 
}There is no Delaware furry group listed in d, also your link leads to an error... so stop abusing your thread ownership lol
_Oh I see that thing; you should really put it where someone would look for delaware, which would be under D_ .. but that profile doesn't exist it says error..



Alstor said:


> Yes there is.
> 
> Also, an otter group.


 
Oh thank you my good sir; the ps3 group wasn't up there a moment ago


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> What are you talking about anthroguy?
> }There is no Delaware furry group listed in d, also your link leads to an error... so stop abusing your thread ownership lol


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furststate (try it now)


----------



## reian (Jul 6, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> There is no Delaware furry group


Hey!  I know we are small, but exist... were just more original then the other states


----------



## reian (Jul 6, 2010)

More:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shamanfurs
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/trekfurs-ufop


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh I see it bro
Kay gonna party with delafurs now :3


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 7, 2010)

Here are more:

Metalfursunited
Diaperfurries
Babyfursunited
Atheistfurs
Stockingsforfun
Bisexualfurs
Guyfur
Tolerant-furs
Iloveyiff
Cleanartist
Ricanfurs
BeastKings---Pride_of_Lions
Pokemonfurries
Bluefurs
Blackfurs
Redfurs
Whitefurs
Grayfurs
Orangefurs
Purplefurs
Skunkfurs
Greenfurs
Rainbowfurs
Pinkfurs

Personally, I find the [Color]furs groups some sort of group exploiting just because there is specfically colored art of their characters.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

What exactly is the point of color specific? Just cuz?


----------



## Syradact (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rocketinc
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/orlandofurs
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ghostbusters
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/teamrocket

It would be great if folks could find more species groups. I'm wondering if there are any for raccoons, or avians.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2010)

The group "howlers" is for wolves and wolf-hybrids.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 7, 2010)

This looks like a good idea to be stickied.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 7, 2010)

Just an idea... How about turning the non-banned ones, at least, into links? It'd be a lot more user friendly. (I know you can just type in the URL if you know the username, but it's clunky and inconvenient.)

Also, 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pokecombatacademy
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pokestarrangers

(Which I am in no way affiliated with but happen to know about.)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 7, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Metalfursunited
> Diaperfurries
> Babyfursunited


 Mmmmmmhm.


----------



## Gizgiz (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/g-shepsquad G-ShepSquad, for German Shepherds

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/feralfurs FeralFurs


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 7, 2010)

420furs


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

Lombaxes 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/group.php?groupid=44


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jul 7, 2010)

Summercat said:


> This looks like a good idea to be stickied.


Yay, it's been stickied.  Thanks summercat!


----------



## Icky (Jul 7, 2010)

Syradact said:


> It would be great if folks could find more species groups. I'm wondering if there are any for raccoons, or avians.


 
There used to be AvianHouse, but it's been pretty much dead since November.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 7, 2010)

Icky said:


> There used to be AvianHouse, but it's been pretty much dead since November.


 I +watched them; maybe they'll come around. Thanks for the tip!

Also, I don't know if these are groups per se but there are:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ilovecritique
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ihatecritique

OP don't forget:


Glaice said:


> Skunkfurs



Remembered another:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/scaliesoffa


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 8, 2010)

More..

Hoorayplushies
Girlyfurs
Composers
Outgoingfurs
FACCC
Gothfurs
Kitsunearchives


----------



## Zalin (Jul 8, 2010)

GOPFurs was unbanned and besides, even when the channel was banned, it never disbanded. I wont provide the link, I am sure you know where its at, Anthroguy. >_<


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jul 8, 2010)

Zalin said:


> GOPFurs was unbanned and besides, even when the channel was banned, it never disbanded. I wont provide the link, I am sure you know where its at, Anthroguy. >_<


and the registration issues couldn't have come at a worse time, because I've been trying to make a successor to my group.


----------



## Zalin (Jul 8, 2010)

Set up a trouble ticket. If you ask, they will reverse the ban.... Of course it took them... One month or two, I dont remember, to respond to the ticket


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jul 8, 2010)

Zalin said:


> Set up a trouble ticket. If you ask, they will reverse the ban.... Of course it took them... One month or two, I dont remember, to respond to the ticket


I sent a trouble ticket and I'm sending an e-mail.  The last group was disbanded, and I posted on there awhile ago that I would start another.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 9, 2010)

Even more:

francofur
pansexualfurry
FAWriters
Poets-Guild
furryfemmefatale
steamfurs
furfighters
fitnessaffinity


----------



## the_Roop (Jul 9, 2010)

vore-furs, dun think its been said here


----------



## Sparkyena (Jul 9, 2010)

AsexualFurry
~HyenaDen~


----------



## KariLion (Jul 10, 2010)

Species - lions
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/beastkings---prideoflions

Hobbies - photography
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/photographyfurs


----------



## pulsifer (Jul 12, 2010)

sacfursdotcom - Sacramento CA, furries, local website tie-in.


----------



## Silachan (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/babyfurartist Babyfur artists

Dunno if these two count or not but:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aamp/ "Anthro Artists Mentoring Program"
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thefurryartacademy/ Furry art academy


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 14, 2010)

I-luv-tentacles


----------



## Syradact (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hiphopmilitia
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furpunxunite
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/skafurz
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/metalfurs


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 15, 2010)

Syradact said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/metalfurs


 
A minor metal group it seems..

Also, Another metal group

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bunnies


----------



## theshadowcheetah (Jul 16, 2010)

New Zealand furs: nzfurs http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nzfurs


----------



## Snappi (Jul 16, 2010)

Alaskanfurs
is one

We need an olde english sheepdog group >:


----------



## Snappi (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alaskanfurs

My bad


----------



## Taralack (Jul 16, 2010)

Is there a group for asian furs?


----------



## Korukitsune (Jul 19, 2010)

I didn't see these:

Species - Bunnies

Hobbies - hamfurs


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

No shark groups? :O


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/linux-furs/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sharks-of-fa
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nyfurs
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/historyfurs
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/metalheadfurs
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/metalfurs NEEDS CONTENT!!


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 22, 2010)

> outgoing_furs
> shy_furs
> lazy_furs
> creative_furs
> ...



These groups also have NO content..


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/teamtf

Only group I'm a member of. Guess it would go under Hobbies/Special Interests.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pirates

Ahoy matey.


----------



## ShadoWolf800 (Jul 24, 2010)

Got some...

thejokerclub
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thejokerclub

overlooked
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/overlooked

sharks-of-fa
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sharks-of-fa


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

ShadoWolf800 said:


> sharks-of-fa
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sharks-of-fa


 Oh, CannonFolder and Nyloc...


----------



## trigger12 (Jul 29, 2010)

is there a fur grouble related to sexual acts?
like masturbation or oral fixation?
just curious.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/consolemodderz

Lacks content in submissions, thus is banworthy.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wowfurs

No submissions but has journals and favs.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/heterofurry
Looks like it isn't on the list.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 2, 2010)

great...I see Orlando Furs...I see Chase....then put 1 + 23 = MAKES PERFECT SENSE :V


----------



## Nicthalon (Aug 3, 2010)

I have to ask....why was teenfurs banned due to COPPA, when "teen" means 13-19, and COPPA only deals with UNDER 13, i.e. infant through 12 (and therefore NOT teens)?


----------



## Alstor (Aug 9, 2010)

For cervine furs.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cifa


----------



## Kari-Isis (Aug 10, 2010)

trigger12 said:


> is there a fur grouble related to sexual acts?
> like masturbation or oral fixation?
> just curious.


 
No, I don't think there is because most groups I think have to have content for all ages, I THINK.

The i-luv-tentacles group even explained why it wasn't going to be a group anymore because of something like this.


----------



## JayStarlight (Aug 15, 2010)

Please add Connecticut Furs : furaffinity.net/user/connecticutfurs


----------



## Syradact (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ferretfurs
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cleanartist
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ilovetea
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lamplightlabs
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/therisingdawn


----------



## fatalglory128 (Aug 19, 2010)

http://furaffinity.net/user/stuckfan

and of course all the submissions have been okayed for upload by the original author, so no banning pls XD

And why has the first post of this thread not been updated with all the groups?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I've updated the list.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 27, 2010)

There are also Whoozfur and IndianaFurs, both for Indiana.


----------



## Keaton Foxkitty (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dirtyfurs/

Wetting/Messing of pants and such.


----------



## rainsleeper (Sep 5, 2010)

.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/halloweenfurs

and

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/beetlejuicefans


----------



## RyuuYouki (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/BJD

Ball Jointed Doll Club

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/geckos

Gecko Species Club


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

RyuuYouki said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/BJD
> 
> Ball Jointed Doll Club


 
That links to the pirates club, but i found the BJD club and I am in love <3


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Sep 7, 2010)

Why did the Wiifurs group get banned?

There doesn't seem to be any Nintendo related fur group left except for DSFurs. Does that mean I can create say... a NintendoFurs group?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Loling over _"teenfurs"_ being under _"hobbies/special interest"_


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Loling over _"teenfurs"_ being under _"hobbies/special interest"_


 
"Why yes, my hobby is collecting teenfurs."


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> "Why yes, my hobby is collecting teenfurs."


 
"I have a special interest in teen furs"


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> "I have a special interest in teen furs"


 
"The thing I enjoy doing the most? Teenfurs"


----------



## RyuuYouki (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> That links to the pirates club, but i found the BJD club and I am in love <3


 
Whoops, XD   www.furaffinity.net/user/BJD  and www.furaffinity.net/user/geckos


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> "The thing I enjoy doing the most? Teenfurs"


 
Ohhh yeah that is the best so far lmao
"I sure do enjoy doing Teenfurs"


----------



## Redregon (Sep 7, 2010)

i have to admit, there seems to be a disproportionately large lot of babyfur related groups... 

why? seems redundant to me. (though i know exactly why... too many babyfurs that want to be the center of attention.)


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Redregon said:


> i have to admit, there seems to be a disproportionately large lot of babyfur related groups...
> 
> why? seems redundant to me. (though i know exactly why... too many babyfurs that want to be the center of attention.)


 
I'm curious as to why we can't have an anti-cub group yet they're allowed to crinklewag their swampcrack, mudbutts in our damn faces all day.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I'm curious as to why we can't have an anti-cub group yet they're allowed to crinklewag their swampcrack, mudbutts in our damn faces all day.


 
Didn't there use to be one, and that got banhammered due to drama or some such thing?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I'm curious as to why we can't have an anti-cub group yet they're allowed to crinklewag their swampcrack, mudbutts in our damn faces all day.


 
Yeah, how come we can't have anti-ANYTHING? "I'm a babyfur and I love dressing up in diapers and sucking on a pacifier" and we're not allowed to create a group that says "Hey that's gross"?

Whatever, man. After they banned loli but not BABY ANIMALS I gave up on reasoning with furries.


----------



## blackpelt (Sep 7, 2010)

well im trying to make a group. but for some reason wont let me. what would be the reason?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Didn't there use to be one, and that got banhammered due to drama or some such thing?


 Yep. I don't know exactly why it was banned.


Molly said:


> Yeah, how come we can't have anti-ANYTHING? "I'm a babyfur and I love dressing up in diapers and sucking on a pacifier" and we're not allowed to create a group that says "Hey that's gross"?
> 
> Whatever, man. After they banned loli but not BABY ANIMALS I gave up on reasoning with furries.


 Hahah, the "intolerantfurs" group was banned
.... but the "tolerantfurs" group isn't....
HUGBAWK PLEX


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

@ Blackpelt
The site is currently down...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Hahah, the "intolerantfurs" group was banned
> .... but the "tolerantfurs" group isn't....
> HUGBAWK PLEX


 Yeah, really. I want to show that I hate everyone else's fetishes. WHERE IS THE OBLIGATORY ICON SO I CAN SHOW MY "INTOLERANCE PRIDE"


----------



## FuyumiAya (Sep 7, 2010)

@Clayton:  it's back up


----------



## Redregon (Sep 7, 2010)

not sure on the details, you'd have to ask Voidrunners what the reasons for the ban were for "CubProtest" but afaik it was merely a bunch of butthurt cubbies that bawwed all over the admins. (which, is typical... one little bit of criticism and they flip their shit... is it any wonder WHY they're the whipping boys of the fandom?)

still, i guess this should get back on topic.

and no, i am not meaning that ALL cubs are whiny little bitches... just, a lot of them are.


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 14, 2010)

I have created a group for people who enjoy Neopets and have a Furaffinity, found here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/neopets


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 15, 2010)

Adding the group Tobias_Vale and I run:  Hospitality_Furs


----------



## Redregon (Sep 15, 2010)

hey, i just created a group for furries that like to wear mismatched socks.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 17, 2010)

What is BJD?


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 18, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> What is BJD?


 
Ball Jointed Dolls, I believe. They're creepy as fuck.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2010)

Kayla-La said:


> Ball Jointed Dolls, I believe. They're creepy as fuck.


 
They're amazing is what they are


I want to have a room full of them <3


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is one for you:



www.furaffinity.net/user/cublovers/


----------



## Robert Strongfox (Sep 20, 2010)

i was just wondering how many :usernameicon: 's we can have on our Artist Profile: Information section we can have? I'm asking because i cant get one of them to work. And i know it works because i typed it in correctly and tried multiple times. I want to add another page that has my interest/location to my profile and its a userpage.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> Here is one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> www.furaffinity.net/user/cublovers/



Ugh the shouts on that page

Smug assholes


----------



## Rilin (Sep 25, 2010)

Just made a club for rodent furs 

http://furaffinity.net/user/rodentfurs/


----------



## InuAkiko (Sep 26, 2010)

I see you have girlyfurs on there, but there's a similar group called lesbianfurs that is just as good if ya wanna add that in there. 

Also, myself and one or two others were thinkin' about making a group for gals with guy fursonas...was thinking of including guys with girl fursonas but I figure they'll outnumber the former so they can make their own if they want. Not making it yet till I think of a snazzy name, also not sure if enough people would be down for that sort of thing (this is the part where you comment with support/suggestions haha). But I figure if there's like a hundred freaking cub clubs why the hell not.


----------



## Luukra (Oct 1, 2010)

Would you please add http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fapaws/ ?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 1, 2010)

Rilin said:


> Just made a club for rodent furs
> 
> http://furaffinity.net/user/rodentfurs/


 
God damn it's about time.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Oct 1, 2010)

There are more music ones:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrymusicians
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/classicalenthusiasts (though there has been no activity for a year; it may be disbanded)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrysingers
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zoofonics (more of a page for a streaming radio program of Furry music than a group, but still)


----------



## Robert Strongfox (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/femboy/ <---- just created that for all femboys. This is a group for all Fem Boys. Gay bi or straight fem boys. If you are a fem boy then please watch this group and also add the icon : icon femboy : without the spaces

Also someone please send me or the group a good femboi picture to use as the avatar thanks


----------



## davidwillson (Oct 17, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> Oh I see it bro
> Kay gonna party with delafurs now :3


 Personally, I find the [Color]furs groups some sort of group exploiting  just because there is specfically colored art of their characters.


----------



## kawaiixteddy (Oct 18, 2010)

You can add mormonfurries to religion


----------



## forceswerwolf (Oct 20, 2010)

now you can update your list with a BIIIIIG list 
http://www.furaffinity.net/budslist/?name=fa-groups&id=419310&mode=watches

there is a group group called "FA-groups"
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fa-groups/


----------



## blackpelt (Oct 25, 2010)

http://furaffinity.net/user/rainbowfurs


----------



## EternalUndeath (Nov 11, 2010)

The_internet_hate_machine


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Nov 22, 2010)

I've created a group for Nintendo Furs: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nintendofurs
For all furs who've ever owned, played, or even express an interest in any Nintendo home console, portable gaming system, or any Nintendo-related characters.

Sorry if this isn't the place to post about new groups, I couldn't find anywhere else to do it.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Nov 25, 2010)

The list has been updated.  Let me know if I forgot something.


----------



## Thelastgasp (Dec 5, 2010)

edit:  whoops, I'm stupid and can't read stickies right.  Nevermind.


----------



## Nathanael_Wolf (Jan 9, 2011)

Aaaww.....There's No Group From My Country (Indonesia)


----------



## rainsleeper (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/deadheadfurs

for, y'know, any deadheads out there <3


----------



## sunandshadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Is there still no way to search the existing groups within FA's software?  And also no comic creator's group?   Someone tell me if I'm blind and missed the comic creator's group or if I should create one.


----------



## fruitcake (Jan 14, 2011)

PenguinFurs over here! :3


----------



## nikole95 (Jan 15, 2011)

anthroguy101 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furststate (try it now)


 Hey!  I know we are small, but exist... were just more original then the other states


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Jan 20, 2011)

i run hamiltonfurrys myself not many submissions yet but mostly journals for now 

www.furaffinity.net/user/hamiltonfurrys/

gonna step it up into a blog/site soon as i can.


----------



## StompyChar (Feb 7, 2011)

Noticed that some pages do not exist anymore, a sweep might be required.

Anyway I'd like to promote/add my new group to the list.

www.furaffinity.net/user/BalloonPaws

THE group for the people that enjoy Stomping Balloons.


----------



## Estoni Scaralii (Feb 8, 2011)

StompyChar said:


> Noticed that some pages do not exist anymore, a sweep might be required.



I could agree with that. I noticed that Hospitality_furs no longer exsisted, so have decided to create a group for both the people and staff members of Hotels.

Those who host conventions and those quiet little ones that no one knows about. If you ever stayed at a Hotel, or even work at one and are proud of it drop us a visit!

It might be less painful then you think.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hotel-furs


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Forgot Internet Hate machine.


----------



## safira218 (Feb 21, 2011)

Summercat said:


> This looks like a good idea to be stickied.


 Just an idea... How about turning the non-banned ones, at least, into links? It'd be a lot more user friendly.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 21, 2011)

Sucks that there isn't a group for North Dakota.  If/when I move there I'll make a group for them.


----------



## AlexDachshund (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dachshundfurs


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/powerrangerfurs

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vampiricfurs

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thecrowfans


----------



## Wildroo (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's another group: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/3DFUR


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/not-the-norm/


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 8, 2011)

Here are three groups that I'm disappointed I had to be the first one to make.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/quakefurs
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/doomfurs
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/badgers


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 8, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Here are three groups that I'm disappointed I had to be the first one to make.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/quakefurs
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/doomfurs
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/badgers


 


CinoxFellpyre said:


> Forgot Internet Hate machine.



I thought internet hate machine was just some 'tough guy' twelve year old who pretends he's an oldfag.
"OLOLOLO w33 r leg10n"

Edit: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Wet Coyote (Mar 13, 2011)

Just created:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/safesexfurs/


----------



## woofwoofwoof (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/liberalfur
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ivyleaguefurs
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/minksarebetterthanyou


----------



## Silachan (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/autisticfurs/


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2011)

taxidermyfurs
kind of new/starting up, and needs people to submit more stuff


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Lacking an undeadgroup


----------



## Remy (Apr 12, 2011)

Asexual furries leads to an 'user not found' Has a new group been made? Otherwise as an ace I'll do it.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 12, 2011)

Remy said:


> Asexual furries leads to an 'user not found' Has a new group been made? Otherwise as an ace I'll do it.



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/asexualfurry


----------



## Cain (Apr 16, 2011)

Qatarfur? As in Qatar in the middle east? o_o. I've never heard of furs in the middle east besides me. . And i'm pretty sure it's illegal here :V


----------



## SolarWings (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd like to add my group: CubiFurries ^-^ 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cubifurries


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 30, 2011)

Add the Ratchet and Lombax Group
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lombaxianalliance/


----------



## Marylou (May 16, 2011)

em....maybe is good!


----------



## MalaikaWolfcat (Jun 19, 2011)

I just made this one for adoptables-

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pawsitivelyfurryrescue/


----------



## NommingShark (Jul 22, 2011)

Is there a group for getting the word out on furs who need help?

Also is there a working none banned one for WII players.


----------



## Spottycat (Aug 4, 2011)

It's nice that we have a pointlessly round-about way of doing groups on FA, but it'd be nicer if we had an actual groups feature with a searchable directory so people could submit their work via their own personal and choose to include it in any groups that they have posting rights to.  Public and Private-by-invitation, membership lists, permissions, moderation and other various obvious features that should come with something of this nature?

----

When is this new revamp of the site going to come through?  ... and does it finally include groups or is it simply another new appearance?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2011)

Spottycat said:


> When is this new revamp of the site going to come through?  ... and does it finally include groups or is it simply another new appearance?



Some time between now and 2 years after you die. And maybe.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 4, 2011)

Spottycat said:


> When is this new revamp of the site going to come through?  ... and does it finally include groups or is it simply another new appearance?


Well after all the other furry art sites are done with their site revamp, I mean SoFurry is almost done with theirs doing an open beta of all things.


----------



## leelika08 (Aug 8, 2011)

D20
~ Dalmatians
~ DancerFurs
~ DancingFurriesLabel
~ DanishFurs
~ Dark_Art_Furs
- DCFF
~ Dependent_Furs
~ demfurs
~ Desert_Knights
~ Diaper-Fur
~ diaper_furries
~ DirtyFurs
~ Dirty_Furs_4WD_Team
~ DiscordianFurs
~ dnb_lovers


----------



## seniyajw (Aug 12, 2011)

The last group was disbanded, and I posted about some time I get another.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mcdonaldsfans

and

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/advertising-icons

:B


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 12, 2011)

Is OP ever going to update the ffucking list?? I'll make a new thread if he wont.


----------



## Summercat (Aug 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Is OP ever going to update the ffucking list?? I'll make a new thread if he wont.



Seeing as he's been gone about 9 months, go ahead and make the thread - and someone will swap stickies.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 12, 2011)

It's kinda a fluke in timing, but I was going to jump on this myself, maybe starting the repost and the updates tonight.


----------



## Prisma_Lin (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fapandas


----------



## Summercat (Aug 13, 2011)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> It's kinda a fluke in timing, but I was going to jump on this myself, maybe starting the repost and the updates tonight.



As long as the job gets done :3


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 13, 2011)

Summercat said:


> Seeing as he's been gone about 9 months, go ahead and make the thread - and someone will swap stickies.


Will do, working on it right now.


----------

